# Just a Teen and her Horses



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, I am sitting here listening to it raining outside once again, knowing that it will throw my riding schedule out of whack just like it always does. Lately it has been raining once or twice a week, barely giving the ground a chance to dry up. There goes my plans for winter break. Boy, isn't Kansas just great? Nah. I would much prefer some snow.. at least snow won't keep me from riding! It may still mess with my plans, but at least snow won't keep me out of the saddle like rain does.

I sincerely hope that the weather does not continue like this all winter, because I have been really wanting to get Storm started on barrels really good before the show season starts. She will be five in early March, and it is about time to get her in the show arena. Of course I won't be pushing her hard, but I would love her to get the valuable experience. But of course, as they say, "If you don't like the weather in Kansas, wait 15 minutes." It wouldn't be a problem, but I only have very limited access to a small indoor (too small for barrel racing), and I probably won't be able to get to any arena until summer. /bummer/ I am typically stuck working in the pasture which gets muddy like you wouldn't believe. 

Today was the first time that I could ride in a week or so, didn't do much. I just rode Storm and had her walking the barrels. I would walk her up to the barrels right where I would usually begin to turn a horse, but instead just backed her up and turned her to the next barrel. Sometimes she tries to anticipate so I decided to try this method. It seemed to do some good, as when I walked the barrels normal she waited for my cue. I have also been playing around with pocket sizing, as on the second barrel she always wants to cut in to close. I also worked on circles and moving her butt over, which she did pretty good at. Other than that, we didn't do much. Some extended and short jogging, and a little bit of loping (which she loved very much).

Other than that, there is not much to say. I didn't work Skeeter, he doesn't get worked much these days since I put him on partial retirement. When I do ride him, It is when I am just playing around with English riding. Rain has been off for several weeks with little riding, mainly because of lack of time to work both her and Storm after school, than Rain got in a tussle with mom's new ride, Ice, and hurt her hock and fetlock. She is fine now, but I always give horses a little longer than necessary to recover. She gets fat quick.. oh boy it's going to be fun to get these fatties whipped back into shape!
- Roanie :runninghorse2:


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*12/23/2015 : Background Story*

I guess since there is nothing else to do, and being the typical teen that stays up late during school breaks.. I guess you guys may or may not be interested in my history with horses.

Against the popular belief of my classmates (they seem to refuse to listen..) I was not born in a saddle. For the earliest years of my life, my family did not even own a horse. My mother came from a horsey background, she did just about everything - western performance, speed events, jumping, side-saddle, rodeo queen.. even raised a few colts out of her mare. My father, which most people find it hard to believe, was a city kid. He did have access to a neighbor's horse that he sometimes rode, but that was it.

I believe that the first equine that entered my life (around kindergarten maybe?) was a ornery Shetland pony named Lightning that we leased. Around this time (I may have these early events backwards) we took on a one-eyed pinto named Diamond. Casey (my twin sister) and I received her as an Easter gift. It was either that or she was going to be killed. So, we took the horse that was young, half blind, and green that we still have today. Diamond has yet to receive proper training, but the 18 year old somehow makes a good beginner horse.. Anywho, sometime later mom found the last colt she ever bred out of her childhood horse. He was a gorgeous big chestnut QH gelding named Bear. I think it was a couple years later that dad bought a young bay pinto mare named Fancy. I think Lightning went back home at this point. Sadly we lost Fancy to a disease that ended up going through her breeder's herd. The breeder lost Fancy's mother and grandmother. I think it was genetic, and they had to be put down. 

I loose track of what happened in what year, but eventually we moved when we were older, like 4th grade maybe. We lived at this house for 4 or 5 years. During this time my parents brought home a bay Quarab named Mercedes and not long after a bay over Paint named Skeeter. Sadie and Casey hit it off, and I hit it off with Skeeter... however, technically he was just boarded at our place, as my aunt owned him. My parents bought him for me, and he became my first horse. During these years I only rode a few times, always on the lead. We owned a donkey named Donkey for a very short period of time, and bought a pony named Juno.
--- I am going to end this story now and finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*12/23/2015: Background Story Continued*

We had bought Juno, a pale grey pinto pony, at an auction. Unknown to us, she had recently recovered from the Strangles disease. This affected our whole herd (Skeeter, Diamond, Bear, Sadie, not really Donkey). Typically It is not deadly unless it gets into their bloodstream. Then it is called "******* Strangles". Bear never recovered from it, and we had to put him down. I do not think I have ever cried so much in my entire life. 

We lived at that place for maybe 4 or 5 years, until we finally moved to a property where the pasture wrapped around the house so our parents could watch us ride. This was around 5 years ago. It was then that I was finally allowed to ride on my own and finally started to actually learn. This was around 2011 or 2010. Skeeter was definitely not a beginner horse, he tested me every single day. It took a few weeks just to coax him away from the gate. It took me awhile to get the courage to go faster than a jog, and then a lope. When I first started loping, the darn gelding would take off bucking so I had to learn how to correct his behavior.. which basically ended up just kicking him and forcing him to continue to lope until he stopped bucking. He always throws in a buck every now and then, and once at a clinic he took off from one end of the arena to the other bucking. I am unsure how I never came off of him. 

I never could push Skeeter hard in anything, he was/ still is severely pigeon toed and therefor has arthritis. I did start him on barrels lightly, never did much more than a jog. His passion seemed to be for trail rides and trail class, though. Due to Skeeter, my confidence was not where it needed to be, so I turned to Juno. Juno tossed me a lot.. taught me to ride bareback, stick to a buck and a rear real good, but it was always fun with the cheeky little pony. I was so much lower to the ground, and did not ever feel in danger. I worked with her and stopped her bad behaviors, and learned to become a better rider. I was then able to try Skeeter again with better confidence. I had my first show in 2011 at the fair, riding Juno in the performance and halter classes. I would have taken Skeeter as my riding horse, but that's a short story I'll tell later. Juno did good, even winning Grand Champion in halter pony.

I didn't show again until 2012, exactly a year later at fair, this time with Skeeter. I actually got a standing ovation when he would go around each barrel and head back to the gate after each one... lol. It was fin though, first time showing in speed events. I think I got by with some blues, but mostly reds. I showed Diamond in Halter that year... turns out Skeeter is a whiny, dancing butt in a halter class lol. That show was also the first time I had the guts to ask for it and galloped.

I started showing more in 2013 with Skeeter, going to three or so small shows. Each one we would do better and better. It was the same with 2014 with 4 or so small shows. It was steady improvement, and boy was it a blast!

On March 3rd, 2013 I bought an untouched 2 year old bay roan filly, now named Storm. Why my parents went through with the idea? I have no clue. My sister got Storm's yearling half sister, a blue roan named Sky. It somehow worked out.. but I am going to go further into their story later. I am going to go into further detail on everything else at some other point, too.. because each horse deserves a post all of their own to tell their full stories.

Last year in mid to late October I bought Rain. I had known Rain before then, actually brought her home from the auction for the friend that she was going to. (we bid for them since they couldn't go to the sale). Unknown history, limited training, but a real sweetie. I rode her a couple weeks after and had no problems with her behavior. Sadly, owner barely worked her and Rain found out ways to scare her rider. Owner turned to her dad to work the crud out of her before each time owner rode.. eventually her parents decided she did not deserve her horse and two ponies (she had bought Juno from us) and decided to sell them. Juno and the evil black pony named Rosie went to the auction.. same one Juno and Rain origanly came from.. and we bought Juno yet again. I later then bought Rain and made her my own. Both had major behavior and safety problems that once again belong on a later post.

I worked with Juno and sold her on to a little, confident girl that has already showed her and is doing great with her. Rain and I went to a total of 4 shows this year, earning a couple of first, and placing in the top four in most of our classes. I even tried rodeo queen for the first time and came home with a buckle for being first runner-up overall, my first buckle won. At fair we were only a few points away from winning all-around buckle, so that is our goal for next year.

I will go further into everything eventually. Feel free to ask questions / give advice.. what ever.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

You are quite a good writer and horse trainer! I imagine you are quite modest as well, for winning all those ribbons and awards. Good job!


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

knightrider said:


> You are quite a good writer and horse trainer! I imagine you are quite modest as well, for winning all those ribbons and awards. Good job!


Thank you for the compliments! I have always enjoyed writing. Horse training has been a bit of a hit and miss type of thing, thankfully my first colt (Storm) is very forgiving and kind, and puts up with my mistakes. I have found that it takes a lot of dedication, time, passion, and patience.. but I love every bit of it. As much as I love riding, the ground work is really neat too. I do not have access to a professional trainer to help me, but when I am unsure of what to do I have my old farrier that I can contact (he moved to a different state else he'd still be my farrier), and I have no problems with watching videos and sticking my nose in books until I find a solution to the problem. 
:cowboy:


----------



## SacredSpirit (Dec 22, 2015)

I have to agree its been so yucky out lately. In Canada its been off and on. Rain,sun,snow, and then it gets warm again.
It has been all over the place.

Especially today it was just pouring out. I rode Lenny in our indoor arena but it
was so loud with the pouring rain. He spooked twice. Then, I went outside
in the pouring mucky rain to go get the other horse I was going to ride and she
was running away being hard to catch. Ugh. This weather is a pain!


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

SacredSpirit said:


> I have to agree its been so yucky out lately. In Canada its been off and on. Rain,sun,snow, and then it gets warm again.
> It has been all over the place.
> 
> Especially today it was just pouring out. I rode Lenny in our indoor arena but it
> ...


I never know how a winter is going to be here. Some years we get several feet of snow, some years hardly any. Today it was awfully windy, so I used the weather to my advantage to work on Storm to get her over the idea that a boogie man was hiding in the bushes lol. She did pretty good. I then continued our barrel practice from yesterday, got to the point where I was just stopping her before turning the barrel so she knows to slow it down when we add speed later. 
The cold doesn't bother me so much, but the wind and ice does.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Hersheys Coco Bar*

For the next couple of days I probably won't be able to hit the saddle, with all this shopping and gifting. I want to wish everyone Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas! Boy, don't you just love the smell of goodies baking? Later today we'll be stopping by Preacher's place to drop off gifts (their girls are my best friends) and some other friends, and than we'll drop by an elderly man's place with some goodies as he has no family to spend the holidays with. 

So, today I am going to go into Skeeter's story. Skeeter is a 15.2hh bay overo gelding, born in 2001, APHA registered as Hershey's Coco Bar (Black Coco x Bar Dee Beth). He lines back to Sugar Bars, Joe Hancock, Little Joe Bailey, King, Three Bars. 

Skeeter came off of some ranch in Arizona. My aunt purchased him at an auction, wanting to breed him as the auction had him listed as a mare. Well, he wasn't but she kept him anyone. At some point he got sent up our way here in Kansas, and another one of my aunts owned him but he lived with us. Eventually my parents purchased him for me and he was then my first horse, registered under my name. 

I brought him to his first show at fair in 2011, but ended up showing Juno instead as the silly gelding decided he didn't like being stalled there. He had reared up and tried to jump out. He caught his front legs in the panel, but only got a scratched nose. We went ahead and brought him home after that. His first show was in 2012 at the same fair. in 2013 and 2014 I took him to more of the local shows, a few each year. Skeeter is done with showing now, as he has arthritis in his ankles. 

Skeeter was certainly not a beginner horse, and we went through a ton of ups and downs. Every day he tested me and offered new challenges for me to work through. He made it difficult for me to focus on my eq, I more so just got to focus on staying on lol. I swear that Skeeter is too smart and stubborn for his own good. 

Skeeter doesn't get ridden a whole lot anymore, for the most part he is retired. His arthritic fetlocks bother him off and on. When I do ride, it is just when I want to play with English riding. He was off for a year when I realized that I needed him for the Rodeo Queen contest, for the trail class part as Rain wasn't ready for that part. Skeeter makes a great trail horse. I brought him over to an arena a couple weeks before and got him back to minding (he loves to buck and be a jerk and what not). Competition day he did wonderful warming up and doing practice runs through the course. When it was actual time? Nope, bucking, reared once, refused to side step... typical Skeeter lol. 

I've got a few stories about Skeeter's antics that you may enjoy at some point, but I think I'll leave those for another day. Instead, enjoy pictures of the handsome steed. 

May I add... when I found out his registered name I laughed so hard I cried. Poor guy, he deserves a more manly name. 


















You can find his lineage on All Breed Query.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Stormfire Dancing*

Well, got back from delivering goodies. The elderly man was very grateful and even gave us a cd of his Christian poems and music! We visited with the other two families for awhile. I walked into ones house, saw all the people in there and had to work hard to not let my nerves get to me! Luckily they all made us feel like family, I am just not good in crowds of people all wanting to introduce themselves lol. 

Since Storm was the next horse that I got all to myself, I'll post her story now. I bought Storm on March 3, 2013 as a newly turned two year old. Storm is a bay roan Quarter Horse mare with tons of chrome. Due to some issues with her breeder's divorcing, she was not able to be registered. One got the horses, the other got the papers. She is sired by Azul Rosillo Moro and supposedly out of Azuls Fire Sassy. She lines back to Blue Valentine, Joe Hancock, Wimpy, Peter McCue, Joe Reed, Old Sorrel.

I do not know why my parents let a 14 year old buy an untouched 2 year old colt.. but luckily it worked out. For the first few months I never even got to touch her. It took a lot of round pen work and join-up before she let me pet her face. Over the next few weeks after that I slowly gained her trust enough to touch her all over (even the ticklish areas). 

Pic from a few months after getting her. Awkward 2yr old body anyone? This is after she's gained some weight and got rid of worms.









I started her under saddle as a late three year old. I started out just using a bareback pad to get her used to the feel of something there. No problems, same with headstall. When I added a saddle and cinched it up, she still never offered to buck. I sat on her and walked her around the round pen. I didn't do much riding and only at a walk until she turned four. She got most of winter off in between. 

I didn't realize that most trainers walk/jog/lope on the first day.. woops, I kinda just gradually introduced the next gait. Seemed to work out fine. As a four year old (this year) I introduced jogging, loping, and galloping to her. This year we worked on pivots, neck reining, proper stopping and backing up, extended and short trotting.. so on. This fall/winter I have lightly started her on barrels. We are currently walking/jogging them. That is where we are now.

Of course, I took my fair share of spills off of her. Got a concussion, cracked my helmet, earned some scars. Things happen. Luckily she has not spooked or done anything in several months, and turning into a very trustworthy trail horse too. She loves riding through the cow pasture! 

I have gotten multiple offers from people wanting to buy her lol. She is a nice horse, hopefully going to be a stout booger. She has a very in your pocket personality, curious, and incredibly fast learning and smart. Short, catty thing. 

I will upload more pics later, the picture hosting site decided to not work after that first one! Merry Christmas to all!

-Roanie :runninghorse2:


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Storm Pictures*

I don't have a lot of pictures from the early years of owning Skeeter, so I made myself a promise that I would catch the early years of owning Storm. This somehow started me as a beginner photographer, which I only really started taking decent pictures this year so some of these are really cringe worthy lol. 

This is the picture used on her "for sale" page. Yearling here, in better condition in this picture than what she actually was. Don't you like that little colt by her? I hope she looked like that as a baby.









Here is a picture from when she was a late two year old or early three year old I believe. I did a bit of halter showmanship type training with her. Great decision on my part I like to think, because at least I can control her feet with a halter and square her up. Plus, she walks really nicely next to me and is very respectful of space.
Eek! Awkward butt-high, big headed baby! 









Storm as a 4 year old late last year.









Here are some recent 4 year old pictures.
Don't mind me.. that hoodie does not justice lol.
























The saddle needs brought back some and she's standing on a hill, sorry about that.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope that everyone has had a great Christmas, or a great day even if you don't celebrate Christmas! Happy Holidays and happy New Years! What is everyone's goals for the next year? Horse wise and in general. Feel free to share! I love it when people comment on my posts! 

I believe that I am going to relax this weekend quite a bit and watch my new Buck Brannaman training CDs... got over 10 hours worth of them! Might spend the night over at a friend's place. I do not know when my next post will be, might be tomorrow or in a few days, don't know. It won't be very long till my next post. Thank you to all of those who are reading this topic! Remember, feel free to comment, ask questions, I don't mind!

- Roanie :runninghorse2:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

My goal is to be able to trailer my Isabeau, who kicks in the trailer, with another horse . . . and not let the other horse get kicked. I'd like to be able to go riding at fun places and take two of my horses, one of them being Isabeau. I can take any combination of the other three, but Isabeau is the one who is most comfortable to ride, most fun, and I don't get tired riding on her. I've tried loading her with all 3 of the other horses, but she kicks them, so I can't take a chance on injuring them. Once I get Isabeau trailering without kicking in the trailer, EVER, then I can start hauling her with her best buddy, Windy. Every time I think we are done, and she's ready to trailer with another horse, I discover that Isabeau has reverted back to her kicking in the trailer. We'll get there someday. I will never give up.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

So far I love Buck Brannaman's training methods, I definitely think that you guys should check them out some. Very reasonable, good teacher/trainer, doesn't sugar-coat things.

Also.. it snowed, and I got some snow pictures that I'll try to showyou tomorrow!


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Playing in the snow*

It snowed here the other day. The pintos and the bay aren't necessarily pleased with it.. but I find it funny that all three roans love it! I love to watch them zoom around and have a blast. I managed to capture some photos of Storm yesterday playing.

I didn't ride Storm yesterday, but I worked with her with halter/lead. Just a refresher. When she was younger I had done a lot of showmanship type practice with her so she'd walk nice and stand square. She hadn't forgot a thing! Weighed nothing on the leadrope, jogged nicely beside me (she was really getting into the jogging, beautiful strides -more of a trot, really-), stood square, backed up - all with me barely even putting pressure on the lead. I could walk her with one finger. 

Anyway, all ya really want to see is the pictures, right?


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

knightrider said:


> My goal is to be able to trailer my Isabeau, who kicks in the trailer, with another horse . . . and not let the other horse get kicked. I'd like to be able to go riding at fun places and take two of my horses, one of them being Isabeau. I can take any combination of the other three, but Isabeau is the one who is most comfortable to ride, most fun, and I don't get tired riding on her. I've tried loading her with all 3 of the other horses, but she kicks them, so I can't take a chance on injuring them. Once I get Isabeau trailering without kicking in the trailer, EVER, then I can start hauling her with her best buddy, Windy. Every time I think we are done, and she's ready to trailer with another horse, I discover that Isabeau has reverted back to her kicking in the trailer. We'll get there someday. I will never give up.


 
Have you asked in the Training Forum section? Maybe there are some people there that could help you.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I am sincerely sorry about not posting an update for several days. In all honesty, there hasn't been much to talk about. The weather is nothing but rain and ice, so I can't do much with horses. School started back up this week, so that has also kept me more busy lately. Luckily, Febuary is coming up and with that is Equifest - a national event that focusses 3 days on horses.. shopping, clinics, different breeds, competitions.. so on. There I will be competing on my horse judging team. Yay!


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

*Long Time No Post?*

Again, I am sooo sorry about my absence! There has been literally nothing to talk about. Every weekend it has either rained, iced, or snowed. The ground never got a chance to dry up. 

Now it is decent enough for riding, but will storm again Monday. There goes trying to get horses fit and doing barrels good. /sigh/
I have ridden the past couple days, nothing spectacular to talk about lol. Had to do some reminding since I hadn't been able to ride all month.

Had the first Horse Judging practice of the year, did great at it! Will be going to some competitions later on.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Storm appreciation post, anyone lol? This young, beautiful little mare constantly amazes me. The other day I went to bring her in to saddle up and ride, and she was laying down. I toss the halter on her head and tied the lead around as a pair of makeshift reins, and hop on. I asked her to stand up, and just cruised around bareback like that for a good half hour before actually stopping to saddle up. Not the first time I've done that with her, but still awesome. 

These recent rides have been amazing. She is so willing to put her heart into work, and loves a good run. She has given me her trust, and looks to me for guidance. She truly is amazing. Every day Storm proves to me just how talented, intelligent, and beautiful she is. Buying her those couple of years ago and training her myself has really proven to be the best decision I have ever made. Sure, she may not be some high dollar registered horse, but there is soo much more to a horse than some fancy names on a piece of paper. Papers may look good, but that doesn't mean that the horse they belong to represents the breeding accordingly. Storm is such a well put together, solid minded young mare that'll work her hardest for you, with the added bonus of her bay roan coloring with lots of chrome. How could I have struck it better? She has me convinced that I have truly found my heart horse. 

This coming summer I plan to season her some, and it has me shivering in anticipation of how well she may do. Galloping her is such an adrenaline rush, and I love every bit of it. 

:runninghorse2:


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Um I think I killed my computer. Whoops. Nah, it just needs a new battery.. I hope. lol. Anyway, my horses are steadily getting in shape and getting ready for summer. Just last weekend I drug Storm out to an arena that the club members were all riding in before the meeting. She did pretty good, picked up her leads. The fence and cattle chutes were very scary, and so was the piece of yellow tape that fluttered beneath her, but to give her credit she tried very hard not to come unglued. Did jump strait up into the air over that tape lol. Silly baby did calm down and start acting like her usual self after awhile, though. I must say though, man she does not like other horses! hard to deal with when little kids that don't pay any attention try to run their horses up her butt. She didn't kick or bite anyone thankfully, but she sure considered it! I need to pick up red ribbon and educate people as to what it's purpose is though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

